# The D in Democrat stands for Dictator #208



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

California has a new king and he wants to tell you what you can drive. He also blames the CA fires on Climate Change rather than science that says otherwise. Kamala Harris agrees America is founded on racism and you MUST agree with her. Plus some weird news.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-09-23T22_26_09-07_00


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks for this guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Thanks for this guys!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was the outro cold-hearted?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

How about this? Harsh toke?


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

A little harsh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> A little harsh
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are millions of murdered babies who might not agree, but I don't know.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> There are millions of murdered babies who might not agree, but I don't know.


By definition, they can't agree with you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> View attachment 108475
> 
> 
> How about this? Harsh toke?


Lot's of old friends down there......


----------

